# Raf ludham..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Nov 28, 2014)

ludham airfield situated in the norfolk countryside started operational flying in November of 1941.It was used as a forward airfield for fighter command..spitfires made daily use of the airfield every day over a three year period.the base closed in 1943 for extension to the airfield..three new concrete runways were to be built and taxiways and hard standings.this was in preparation For the U.S. Air Force.but they decided on using the base as operetaional one.But during 1944 it was manned by a skeleton crew for recovery of American bombers,as this was the first airfield in the flight path in the way back to norfolk.Eleven American bombers crashed or had to make emergency landings at ludham..in August of 1944 it was transferred to the navy and became RNAS ludham,The site was used again by the raf in 1945 and spitfires were based here before being transferred to coltishall.it was finally put on Care &maintenance in August 1945.and finally shutting in April 1946...part of the site at the back is used for light aircraft now..but the tower still remains on the other side of the site,along with a few other buildings.a shooting wall was destroyed a few years back.there was some more buildings but they were in someone's garden.i did try to get permission to look,but they were out.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice stuff Mikey
You've got some atmospheric shots there
Small explores can be just as good as the epic ones


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 28, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Nice stuff Mikey
> You've got some atmospheric shots there
> Small explores can be just as good as the epic ones



Thank you..to be honest sometimes I prefer the smaller explores sometimes.they are more relaxing and normally sometimes have more character.i took these at sunset.so that's why they are a bit dark.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2014)

Fantastically atmospheric those. Great set.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 29, 2014)

3rd shot down! sets the scene perfect, good stuff chap


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent photos and a good example of camouflage in pic 4.


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2014)

Very moody, I like it! Thank you.


----------



## Plane crazy (Nov 30, 2014)

Such a shame that this has fallen into disrepair again. It one point it was restored and I believe a museum was on the site.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Dec 1, 2014)

great pics, must check this out


----------

